# 800 MB CD brennen funktioniert nicht?



## aquila (11. April 2003)

Hallo!

Voerst ich weiß nicht ob meine Frage in diesen Teil von Forum passt aber verschiebt´s dann einfach bitte @ Moderatoren.

Ich hab mir weil ich eine größere Datei zum Brennen habe einen 800 MB Rohling gekauft 
--> TDK High Capacity Recordable 800 MB 90 min. Metallic Disk up to 
    40x Muli Speed
mein Brenner
--> Liteon CD-ReWriter SMART-Burn, SMART-X with ATAPI-Interface 
    52x24x52x

Nur kann ich diese Datei nicht brennen weil Nero sagt das ich es nicht brennen kann, weil der Rohling zu klein soll sein! Dies ist aber nicht so! Brauch ich dazu einen spezial Treiber oder sonstige Updates, es ist nähmlich nicht nur bei Nero so, sondern auch bei allen anderen bekannten Brennprogrammen!

Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. April 2003)

Nö, ist ganz einfach.

Schalte die CD-Einstellung von Track-At-Once auf Disk-At-Once und schon sollte ein Dialogfeld kommen das fragt ob man sicher ist, das überbrannt werden soll *g*


----------



## aquila (12. April 2003)

nein, funktioniert leider auch noch nicht beide optionen nicht 
- disc-At-Once
und 
- disc-At-Once/96

hmm was könnte es sonst sein?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (12. April 2003)

Datei->Einstellungen->Experteneinstellungen->Übergroße Disc at Once CDs erlauben/Maximale CD Länge 99:59:74


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von THE REAL TOOLKIT _
> *Datei->Einstellungen->Experteneinstellungen->Übergroße Disc at Once CDs erlauben/Maximale CD Länge 99:59:74 *



Ich bin davon ausgegangen, das diese Einstellungen schon getätigt worden sind  

Jetzt sollte es aber wirklich laufen!

Um deines Brennser willen würde ich 98.30:00 einstellen. Der Lite-On kann bis maximal 99:00:00 Min gehen !!!


----------



## aquila (14. April 2003)

hehe, ja das habe ich nicht gemacht... danke euch zwein... 

Jetzt funzt alles wunderbar! jea!


----------



## RealDragon (24. September 2003)

Hallo, 
ich habe das Problem auch allerdings brennt meiner trotzdem nicht die 800er. 700er ohne probleme und bei 800er *nur* Image-Datein aber kann ja nicht angehen das ich immer erst nen Image erstellen muß bevor ich 800er brennen kann. Die Experteneinstellung habe ich auch schon geändert. Ein Kumpel von mir hat das gleiche Problem falls ihr die Hardware wissen wollt die drin ist kann ich leider erst morgen geben aber mein Brenner ist von LG und der vom Kumpel müßte ein LiteOn sein.

Danke RealDragon 

Aso: OS haben wir beide Win XP und Brennprogramme Nero, ich die Version 5.9.20(haut das hin?) und Kumpel auf jedenfall eine ältere Version als ich.


----------



## Budda (25. September 2003)

der Nero-Support hat mir mal gesagt, wenn nichts geht müsste es mit einem Firmware-Update eigentlich funktionieren ... musst du mal ne eMail hinschreiben und um ein Update bitten
vielleicht bringt es ja was

ciao, der Budda


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. September 2003)

Das ist aber wirklich seltsam. Wenn es als Image zum überbrennen geht, anders weigert sich die Software. Wenn die Einstellungen getätigt sind und Disk@once aktiviert wurde sollte es eigentlich funktionieren. Ich habe übrigens u. a. auch einen liteon brenner - den habe ich mir gekauft weil er locker 99 minuten packt, und bisher  keine Probleme damit gehabt.

Firmwareupdate wäre echt nicht schlecht.
Außerdem gibt es von Nero Version  5.5.10.5 oder so.


Ich hab mir das schöne Nero 6 im Karton bestellt. Genial!
Kömmt mit CD-Labeler und ein paar Bögen selbstklebendem Papier zum Bedrucken


----------



## RealDragon (26. September 2003)

Mit Nero war mehr geraten weil ich hier inne Schule sitze und zuhause selber kein Internet habe, nur bei meiner Freundin *heul* aber egal.

Mit den Update werde ich mal versuchen müßte sogar schon ein haben für den Brenner nur zu faul gewesen*g* aber wenn der Krieg will kann der den haben.

Werde mich wieder melden wenn ich es getestet habe!

MfG RealDragon

P.S.: Da kann eher versuchen eine Frau zu verstehen wie nen PC*fG*


----------

